# Help with adjusting gears...



## 16k-rpm (Jul 19, 2012)

Took the bike out today for a quick ride to check everything since I have not been riding all winter and noticed the shifting is messed up.

I looked at a bunch of youtube videos on how to adjust the rear derailleur however am still having trouble. I cant seem to get the gears right..it continues to over shift and the chains just keeps jumping around. I also noticed that the rear barrel adjuster when completely unscrewed only screws into the derailleur about three full turns and then it stops (is this normal)? Also when adjusting the rear derailleur does it matter what ring the chain is on in the front?

Any advice or should I just pay the LBS lol Thanks


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

my advice is to not post wrenching threads in apparel / clothing...

hth.


----------



## 16k-rpm (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry thought I put it in the beginner section lol


----------

